# طلب افاده عن المكاتب الاستشاريه فى مجال ndt



## mofareq (6 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اخوانى المهندسين

حصلت على كورسات vt,rt,mt,pt

بحثت كثيرا عن شركات البترول والمكاتب الاستشاريه التى تعمل او تمتلك قسم يختص بـ ndt

من لديه معلومات عن مكاتب استشاريه او شركات بترول بها قسم التفتيش الهندسى 

ارجو ذكرها هنا فى الموضوع 

الموضوع ليس طلب توظيف او ماشبه لكنه فقط طلب افاده من العاملين بهذا المجال 

لان مازال هناك مكاتب وشركات ليس لها مواقع على النت وغير معروفه غير للعاملين بالمجال 

حتى اذا كتبت اسامى المكاتب فقط دون معلومات الاتصال وانا سأبحث عن البيانات 

واشكركم مقدما .. 
​


----------



## mofareq (9 يونيو 2011)

khaldon75 قال:


> انا اسأل عن مكاتب للتقديم فيها كشغل مش للدورات انا معايا الكورسات
> 
> شكرا لمشاركتك واتمنى معلوماتك تفيد شخص اخر ..​


----------

